# Mf 255 pto not working.



## Hiddencreek (8 mo ago)

Hello. I bought a mf 255 (no serial plate so I dont know exactly what version it is). I hooked it onto my manure spreader the other night and it spread manure for about 50’ or so and gave up. Looks like the pto is “trying”. It’s not jammed, I am able to spin the spreader by hand (safely when the tractor is off) and it spins when the spreader pto shaft is disconnected. No ground speed pto, nothing. Any ideas or suggestions ?
Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The I.D. plate probably wouldn't help much in this case. With the 255 a live PTO is most likely what you have. That's powered through a two stage clutch, so if it won't pull a load, you need to start there. Incorrect pedal free play would affect transmission drive friction more so than PTO, but it's worth looking at since the tractor is new to you. The PTO clutch adjustment is internal, done from below through an access hole in the clutch housing. You might check that before splitting the tractor, but if the clutch is slipping under load, that's most likely where you'll wind up. The adjustment there is usually a factor in getting the PTO disc to release, not so much in getting it to drive.

Lack of ground drive has nothing to do with the clutch, but not all tractors were equipped with that option.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

MF serial number plates don't reveal much only the serial of the tractor and the patents. MF used 2 different pto types on those tractors. Live which used the two stage clutch which also had ground drive on some. Or independent which used a hydraulically applied clutch pack.
If you needed to push the clutch down to engaged the pto yours is live with the two stage clutch, with shafts and couplers to drive the pto. That said if the pto doesn't work then the hydraulic doesn't work either due to clutch issues. Either the lining is worn out or hub is torn off the clutch disc. The independent clutch works when the lever engages the clutch pack. If it does not drive you may have hydraulic issues (does it have multipower? does it work?) The 3 point pump will work even if the pto doesn't as it uses a split torque clutch and only the traction clutch disengages. If you have this type to repair the clutch pack the tractor will need to be split between the trans and the rear housing.
Just as an overlooked problem check the pin at the bottom of the pto lever. If it is sheared even partially it may not be fully engaging the pto


----------

